# Simple Green Again



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Recently my wife cleaned out her cache of cleaning supplies and had some floor stripper and all purpose cleaner that was very old and she wanted to throw away. I mixed them together and poured some into a cutoff section of a 5 gallon bucket. After 5 minutes the bades were cleaner than they were when they were new. After the bldes were clean I poured the concoction back into the bottle to be used another time.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good tip ,
thanks .
i'll have to give it a try .


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

I had heard that some oven cleaners could cause the carbide tips to come off of saw blades. I don't know if that's true or not but I'm wondering if simple green causes anything bad to happen? Maybe i just read some bad info.

Thanks for the review!
T.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I think I first heard about Simple Green for cleaning blades here. I tried and I liked it. I'm with you, I love this stuff.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I've got Simple Green in a spray bottle,
I just spray it o full strangth, wait about 10 minutes and then rinse it off.
Same results.

Lee


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Simple Green is one heck of a product which can do untold things around the shop and home and is environment friendly. It's the only stuff we buy usually in 20 liter containers…..amazing product.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I had to clean up a router bit yesterday so I tried some lacquer thinner on a paper towel and it worked great….seems to be great for small jobs.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been using Simple Green for a couple of years and love it. I don't dilute it; I put it in a shallow plastic wash pan and just let my goodies soak for 10 to 15 minutes and rinse. I am still using the same bottle. I don't think this stuff wears out. Great review.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Those concoctions can be a bit scary, especially if chlorine and ammonia get mixed mixed !!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

The only thing I didn't like about it when I used it a couple of years ago was the smell. I used it to get stains out of auto carpet & every time it got wet, I could smell it. I switched to Simple Green Crystal which is a clear odorless version & love it for many things. I'll have to try this application. -SST


----------



## Geedubs (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw the same tip somewhere a few months ago and so I started using Simple Green. I agree with the positive comments…plus it is biodegradable. I let my blades soak overnight and the next day they rinse clean. Be careful of putting any parts in with the blades that have a paint treated surface (like dado chipper blades), however, because they can 'run' and stain other metal parts.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

don be careful mixing cleaning products. you can create all kinds of very dangerous things such as chlorine gas, hydrochloric acid and even very unstable explosives


----------



## OCG (May 17, 2009)

thanks Kindlingmaker i will give it a try.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Topamax makes a very good point just be careful mixing certain strong cleaning agents together people have died from this with asphyxiation. Alistair


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

i am using simple green for cleaning and really like it. I also used it to cleaning blades. *HOWEVER* note that on their site they *warn you not to clean blades* with it, as it can weaken the bond between the carbide and the metal. so I stopped using it. the last thing i want is carbide tips flying off my blade.


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

here is what simple greens website says

Simple Green has been successfully used by many woodworkers over many years as a good "spray - wipe - rinse" cleaner for saw blades. When pitch is fairly fresh (typically within a 12-hr period since deposit) it is fairly easily removed with Simple Green. Older, dried-out pitch is much more difficult to remove. We do not recommend long-term soaking of Carbide blades in Simple Green. Long-term exposure like this can possibly cause cobalt leaching that will, in turn, affect the integrity or carbide. Shorter term "spray/wipe/rinse" applications do not create that kind of problem.

It has been reported to us that long-term soaking of carbide blades covered with older, tougher buildup of pitch in strong, black coffee does a great job of removing pitch without harming the blade.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

That's interesting information about soaking blades. Definitely worth knowing. However, their solution to use coffee seems like a real waste of a good beverage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I don't think it would hurt the coffee any, should still be good )


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Moshel on this one. Soaking in regular Simple Green has been proven to leach carbide tipped blades. However - there are two simple green products that will not leach carbide
1. Simple Green Aircraft parts cleaner (special order online)
2. Simple Green PRO HD (available at Home Depot)

I have used the Simple Green Pro HD with excellent results. It quickly melts away sap and pitch from saw blades with very light pressure with a brass brush. The funny thing is that Simple Green Pro HD is actually purple in color. A gallon of concentrate cost about $13 at Home Depot. I dilute it 1:1 in water. 
Mike Gager's comments are also correct. I just prefer to soak my blades for a while, so I use the Simple Green Pro HD.
Best of luck


----------

